# New app for coaches



## CProvencio (Jul 14, 2015)

I just launched a new app that might be useful to coaches to manage meet-ups, scheduling and to see who is coming. Check it out and let me know what you think. www.paceright.com


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Don't see how this is so much different than what Strava already has. 
How do you send people you don't know your 'url' ???


----------



## CProvencio (Jul 14, 2015)

So Strava is post event (how fast did I go, what segments did I hit, etc) as well as training peaks...both don't work until AFTER you accomplish something. What we are trying to do is schedule and plan that "something". We are on the front of the event - where are we meeting, who is going, what are we doing. This all started as I would see my buddies post on Strava and I would have been totally been down to ride, but didn't know they were going out that day. It's workomg great for my small group of friends and I'm trying to spread it on a larger scale.

Not sure I understand your url question?

Caleb


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

On strava, if everyone is in your group, you post a ride and everyone can see it before it happens.

Did you even look at the www site you posted....
Send your mates invite URLs

Can’t find your training mate on PaceRight? That’s ok! Create your group session, then send them the URL. When they click on that – they’ll be plugged in and ready to go. From your planned session’s page, you can communicate about logistics and plans about your event.
​


----------



## CProvencio (Jul 14, 2015)

My buddy and I wrote every word on our site - I think maybe the wording is confusing - what we are saying is that if your friends are not on PaceRight, you can load your workout and send it to them using a feature we have that lets you copy a link to your workout that you created. Thanks for the feedback!...maybe we need a wording change there.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

After I posted it again, that is what it says, but as a casual reader reading it the first time I thought it was something else.

But... On strava, if you all are in the same group, you can just post in the group, and others can see it and join.

Maybe your app will catch on, but everyone would have to be on it. Otherwise a outside rider would never know about a ride. I tried to get all of my ride partners to get on Strava group to just post our rides on there.... but 50% of the group never joined strava, so it never worked. Now we are back to a Group Email format for all rides.

Regardless, good luck with your system.


----------

